
The (partial) state of the mobile data market - danw
http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2007/08/partial-state-of-mobile-data-market.html
======
jsjenkins168
I thought Americans text message a lot.. But it is still only half of how much
Europeans do. Amazing. Untapped startup potential maybe?

What I really want to see is comparable data for Japan. But like this blogger
suggests the data is scarce. As a culture, they do blog and text message a lot
though.

~~~
danw
My favourite stat is:

"A third of South Korean students send over 100 SMS messages a day"

That'll give you an idea of how much more Asian countries use SMS than
European ones. Also Japan tends to be a special case as they use different
protocols. There mobile email is popular whilst SMS is non existant.

As for startup potential, look at twitter for a start. They added the ability
to make one-to-one private text messages into a one-to-many public broadcast
network. Theres plenty of other possible permutations left to try.

